# Installer MacOS 9 sur un disque externe



## Pan (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais installer MacOS 9 sur un disque externe à partir du CD d'installation, mais quand je maintiens la touche C enfoncée, c'est quand même MacOS X qui se lance. J'ai un eMac G4 avec MacOS 10.5.8. Une idée pour résoudre le problème ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2010)

Si la touche "C" ne fonctionne pas, tu as d'autres moyens de forcer le démarrage depuis le CD, sur certains Mac, "C" est remplacé par "D", la touche "alt" au démarrage permet toujours de choisir le disque de démarrage "à la volée", et "Préférences système -> Démarrage" doit fonctionner aussi.

Cela dit, tu as quel eMac, et quel OS 9 ? Il y en a eu 5 modèles, et seuls les deux premiers pouvaient démarrer sous Mac OS 9 (et uniquement avec le 9.2.2 fourni avec, qui s'installait en tant que "classic", pas avec un "9 boite" qui ne peut-être au mieux qu'un 9.2.1), et encore, à condition de ne pas être équipés de superdrive !


----------



## Pan (27 Octobre 2010)

C'est un 9.0.4. Quel est le problème avec le superdrive ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2010)

Pan a dit:


> C'est un 9.0.4. Quel est le problème avec le superdrive ?



Il n'y a pas de problème particulier, simplement, seules les versions dépourvues de Superdrive pouvaient démarreer sous OS 9 d'après ce que je vois ici.

Par contre, un 9.0.4, tu peux oublier, même pour les modèles pouvant démarrer sous OS 9.2.2 (et pas "plus ancien"), l'installation d'OS 9 devait se faire depuis OS X, on installait l'environnement "Classic", et ensuite, on démarrait le Mac sur le dossier système ainsi installé (Préférences système -> Démarrage).


----------



## Pan (27 Octobre 2010)

Alors comment je fais pour installer MacOS 9 sur mon disque externe ?


----------



## iMacounet (27 Octobre 2010)

Pan a dit:


> Alors comment je fais pour installer MacOS 9 sur mon disque externe ?


Si ton eMac a un super drive, donc un des derniers modèles, tu peux pas. De plus mac os 9.0.4 est  trop vieux pour l'eMac. Faudrais os 9.2


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2010)

Pan a dit:


> Alors comment je fais pour installer MacOS 9 sur mon disque externe ?



Je te l'ai dis, tu installe l'OS X d'origine sur ton disque externe (les CD/DVD fournis avec le Mac), puis tu installe "Classic" (et si ton Mac accepte de démarrer sous OS 9, tu peux alors, le cas échéant, effacer tous les fichiers de Mac OS X (il suffit de ne garder que le dossier nommé "Dossier système" sous OS 9, et de virer tout le reste).


----------



## Pan (28 Octobre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> De plus mac os 9.0.4 est  trop vieux pour l'eMac. Faudrais os 9.2


Je comptais installer la 9.0.4 puis l'actualiser jusqu'à la 9.2.


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je te l'ai dis, tu installe l'OS X d'origine sur ton disque externe (les CD/DVD fournis avec le Mac)


Bon alors j'ai installé Tiger sur mon disque externe, mais je n'arrive pas à démarrer dessus : quand je maintiens la touche Alt appuyée, le disque externe n'apparaît pas. :hein:


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2010)

Le disque externe est bien un disque Firewire?
(si c'est un usb, je ne pense pas que l'eMac sache booter dessus)


----------



## Pan (28 Octobre 2010)

Oui, c'est un firewire. Il est branché sur la prise firewire 400.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2010)

Pan a dit:


> Oui, c'est un firewire. Il est branché sur la prise firewire 400.



Quand sous Leopard, tu regarde ton disque dans utilitaire de disque (le disque, hein, pas le volume monté dessus, la première de ses deux icônes), il y a écrit quoi  là :


----------



## Pan (28 Octobre 2010)

La même chose : carte de partition Apple. Dans Préférences Système/ Démarrage, mon disque externe apparaît avec 10.4 installé dessus. Mais si je le choisis et que je redémarre, il y a au bout d'un petit moment l'icône d'un dossier avec un point d'interrogation et l'ordinateur démarre ensuite Léopard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2010)

Donc, la seule explication que je voies, c'est que ton disque externe a un bridge non bootable, car si le firmware du Mac détecte les disques bootables munis d'un système valide, préférences système démarrage lui, se contente d'indiquer les systèmes détectés sur les volumes à sa portée, que le disque soit bootable ou non.

Il t'indique quoi, comme bridge, infos système Apple ?


----------



## Pan (28 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il t'indique quoi, comme bridge, infos système Apple ?


Je ne trouve pas "bridge" dans les infos système. C'est où ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2010)

Là :


----------



## Pan (28 Octobre 2010)

Il y a "Modèle : 0x0".


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2010)

En fait, c'était surtout "fabricant" qui était intéressant


----------



## Pan (28 Octobre 2010)

C'est inXtron, Inc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2010)

Pan a dit:


> C'est inXtron, Inc.



Bon, ben c'est pas un que je connais, possible qu'il fasse partie des fabricants qui proposent des bridges aux caractéristiques exotiques qui les rendent non bootables, comme les Prolific !


----------



## Pan (28 Octobre 2010)

Et est-ce qu'il est possible de lancer un OS sans redémarrer, à partir de Léopard lancer Tiger, par exemple ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2010)

Pan a dit:


> Et est-ce qu'il est possible de lancer un OS sans redémarrer, à partir de Léopard lancer Tiger, par exemple ?



Non, du moins pas ceux là, tu peux lancer OS 9.1 ou 9.2.x depuis Mac OS X 10.1.x à 10.4.x, mais tu ne peux pas lancer un ancien OS X depuis un autre plus récent.


----------



## Pan (7 Novembre 2010)

Bon ben j'ai fini par opter pour Sheepshaver. Ça marche bien.


----------

